# Meta AM V3 2016 Dämpfer



## tobgoe (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach dem Diebstahl  meines Speci Enduros bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Das Commencal Meta AM V3 habe ich schon länger im Auge. Es gefällt mir sehr gut nur bei einer Frage komme ich nicht weiter. Ich bin im Speci einen Rockshox Monarch Plus Debonair gefahren und war damit sehr zufrieden.
Habe mich durch IBC und Google gekämpft, jodoch keine auch nur halbwegs verlässliche Aussage gefunden,
ob der der jetzt im META AM V3 passt oder nicht. 
Angeblich ist es mm Arbeit aber es geht, bei Commencal auf der Webseite steht aber das die Debonair Dämpfer generell nicht passen (auch beim MetaSX 2017 nicht ?!). Für mich wäre das jedoch bezüglich der Zukunftssicherheit ein muss das wenigstens die aktuelle Dämpfergeneration in der Rahmen passt. 

Kann mir da jemand eine Aussage dazu geben oder mal kurz an einem Meta AM ab 2015 die Durchlassbreite im Rahmen messen, dort wo der Dämpfer durch den Rahmen geht ?

Das wäre supernett

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Yan0sh (9. August 2016)

Hi,

Bei mir hat der DebonAir Monarch + ohne weitere Probleme gepasst, allerdings ist es sehr eng gewesen. Pauschal kann man das nicht für jeden Rahmen sagen, da es von der Toleranz der Schweißnaht am Tretlager abhängig ist, es gibt aber eine Anleitung von Commencal die beschreibt wie man ggf. diese Naht bearbeiten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (21. August 2016)

Ja also bei mir hat es auch gepasst, war aber auch sehr knapp


----------

